# [OOC] Project Black Dagger, OOC Thread



## Viking Bastard (Dec 29, 2002)

Right, post yer characters.

.

Level  - All characters start of 5th level.

Attributes  - Point Buy 30 pts.

Sources  - Core Books, Splatbooks and d20 Modern (not classes).

Hit Points  - Half total HD.

Equipment  - Whatever you want non-magical.

Races  - The rules for the races are the same as in traditional D&D, but with new (short) descriptions and origins.

ELF = *Fey Blooded* – When the denizes of the Faerie planes mate with a mortal the result is the Fey Blooded. Like the dreamchildren, their offspring come in all shapes and sizes and it’s most often easily spooted if one is of the blood or not. Different cultures take on them differently. Kentaari humans usually fear them, but the Gnomes who traditionally are in more touch with their dream-self see them as a natural part of life, altough they know that like their fey kin, the Blooded are often not to be trusted and therefor want much to do with them. The Orcs, on the other hand, see the birth of a Blooded one as the ultimate blessing.

HALF-ELF = *Fey Touched* – People of Fey Blooded kin where the faerie blood is farther back in history, even dozens of generations back. The Touched are not as obviously of Faerie kin as the Blooded, but still show some physical signs of it like pointy ears, a tail or miscoloured eyes. They blend in easier than the Blooded and can usually pass for a normal human without trouble.

DWARF = *Mountainfolk* – The though skinned Gnomes from the southern mountains live deep beneath the surface in their majestic cities. They are slightly shorter that the others of Gnome stock and the other Gnomes usually refer them as ‘the dwarves’… never to their face though, as they are known for both their stubborness and hot temperment. The mountains are the only place where to find Wild Orcs in modern times, so they find themselves fighting them off constantly, resulting in a much stronger warrior culture than with the other Gnomes.

HALF-ORC = *Orc* – The savage and usually dim witted race of Orcs used to be the masters of the New World before the coming of the Kentaari. After that they were hunted and killed or enslave for centuries. It’s not until the Revolution that they became free as citezens of the new Merchant Guild’s Union. 

GNOME = *Cityfolk Gnome* – When the ships of the Kentaari Empire first came to the New World, a minority of the Gnomes welcomed them with open arms. Disinterested in the lifestyle of their forfathers they embraced the more adventurous lives of the newcomers. Since then, the Cityfolk have evolved into a nation of their own with quite a different view to life than their content cousins.

HALFLING = *Smallfolk Gnome* – Most Gnomes did not like the humans when they first appeared in the New World. Content with their lives as they were (except maybe their neighbours, the Orcs, which they could have gone without). They are mostly simple farmers and craftsmen, with the occasional scholar thrown in. Still, even among these simple folk, one and one Gnome can be found with a thirst for adventures like their cousins the Cityfolk.

.

Classes  - BARBARIANS, BARDS, FIGHTERS, ROGUES, MONKS, DRUIDS, WIZARDS, RANGERS and PALADINS need no alternate descriptions.

CLERICS = The Imperial Church was founded a millennium ago by the Kentaari Emperor. It united the many splinter factions of the believers of the Book of Father (where it tells us of Father and his first, second and third children, the Celestials, Titans and Mortals). Through the years, the many factions slowly evolved to form three major factions (which each is splintered into smaller factions which I won’t go into):
*Hammerites* – The Hammerites (or the Holy Order of Father’s Will) are easily picked of the street for their blue robes and huge warhammers each of the clerics is armed with (seen as a holy weapons since Father himself shaped the world with a hammer). They believe that Law and Order are the main teachings of Father and all his rules and guidelines should be uphold without exception, with force if necessary. Over time the Hammerites have become the Kentaari Empire’s keepers of law and peace but their power has only affected the New World slightly as the Guild tries to keep the Church’s power in check. *The Hammerites’ domains are Law, Strength and War*.

 *Hospitalers* – While the Hammerites see Father as a strict parent, the Hospitalers (the Humble Children of Father) see him as a pacifist guide. Instead of out rightly forcing us to follow his laws, he merely points them as a road to a better life (or death). The Hospitalers have raised hospitals and sanctuaries all over the Empire where they help and heal the needy. *The Hospitalers’ domains are Good, Healing and Protection*.

 *Stargazers* – The Stargazers (the Church of Understanding) seek to further understand Father and his world. They believe that only through understanding Father’s creations can they truly understand Father. Faithful scholars, the Stargazers seek out to learn every detail of science and occult secret of the universe. Whether in nature, magic or technology, on Earth, in space or in the outer planes. *The Stargazers’ domains are Knowledge, Magic, Luck and Chaos.*.

SORCERERS = Sorcerers (often of Fey or Titan blood) are able to shape the fabric of reality after their own will. Still, their strength over different aspects of reality depends heavily on the origin of their gift (Faerie, Titan, Spirit, Celestial or Demon).

Instead of the traditional Sorcerers of D&D, use the PsiHB for Sorcerers (Psion=Sorcerer, Psychic Warrior=Warlock). Instead of z Psion taking just one Discipline, a Sorcerer takes two in the form of one (NOTE: One does not need to be Fey Blooded/Touched to be a Dreamweaver, the tainting may go that long back):
*Dreamweavers* – The ones tainted with the blood of the Faerie have access and great understanding over the ethereal realms. The realm of dream, faith, the mind and one’s inner self. *The Dreamweaver’s disciplines are Telepathy and Psychometabolism. Their Attribute is Charisma*.

*Savant* – The ones of Spirit blood have power over the elemental forces and energies. To control the surroundings and even create objects out of thin air. *The Invoker’s disciplines are Metacreativity and Psychokinesis. Their Attribute is Intelligence*. 

*Fatespinner* – The Titan blooded can access the Source itself, the power that binds all elemental and ethereal energies together. They can read the fabric of reality like a book (granted, a very heavy and tough book, but book nonetheless). *The Fatesoinner's disciplines are Psychoportation and Clairsentience. Their Attribute is Wisdom*.

The Celestial and Demon blooded Sorcerers are not for play for PCs since the power of the blood is so powerful that it turns most insane.

.

Firearms in next post.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 29, 2002)

Using Modern d20 firearm rules (simplified).

Ammo costs 5 Silver Crown/10 bullets (all guns).


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 29, 2002)

Soooo... I'm the only one not having a busy day eh?


----------



## Priest (Dec 29, 2002)

Questions I have two other books that I would like to use things from is that ok if I check with you first


(In reference to the Spycraft RPG Book, and Call of the Cthullu book namely the Webley Handgun, and a couple of nice gun feats)


Also I have some rough ideas for some gadgets such as Steam Powered Armour, (Basically big bulky iron armor with a small steam engine to help the wearer move within it, ok so I have been playing a lot of Fallout 2 lately and I like the strange Idea of Powered Armor)  Also a few new skills 

Urban Lore (Out of Traps & Treachery I) 
Use Steam Driven Device (new similar to Use Magic Device Rogue, Bard class skill) 

And if we have Pod racers...do we have Swoops (I. E. Hoverbikes)  

I went ahead and chose 

Confident
Benefit: The character gets a +2 bonus on all Gamble checks and Intimidate checks, and on level checks to resist intimidation.

from the Modern SRD as my fourth Feat ( I am fighter 2/ Rogue 3) though I still would like to use some cool feats out of Spycraft.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 29, 2002)

I don't have the books, so if you can direct me to a SRD or post the feats themselves, I can judge on it. 

If not, the answer has to be no.


----------



## Priest (Dec 29, 2002)

I will post them NO SRD unfortunetly


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 29, 2002)

You can use Modern stuff as you like. I'm not really picky as long as I have the rules in front of me (and they're not complicated on my part).

I've headed campaigns in this world (a cop campaign) as well and I usually introduce new thunderstone tech (not steam, didn't you read the world history I posted in the other thread? I'll repost it here) whenever it serves the story (and whenever I think of it).

Anyway, please post the armour rules and I'll look 'em over.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 29, 2002)

The setting is a city named *Serpent City*.  It is placed in the western continent of the world, the New World, which was first settled about 700 years ago  by humans from the then-all-powerful Kentaarian Empire (that's sometime in the 11th century of the Kentaarian calendar).  Before that the only sentinent races in the continent were gnomes and orcs.  At first, both the gnomes and the orcs neither liked these new strange invaders and tried everything to stop them.  The gnomes quickly changed suits after the Kentaarian army crushed and enslaved the whole orc civilization in one strike.  Instead, they greeted the strangers with open arms, glad to be rid of those pesky orcs who had been tormenting them for milleniums.

Serpent City was the first city to be founded by humans in the new world, although back then it was named Forkwood City, after the neighbourhood woods.  It was built from stone taken from the mountain ranges west of the city called Shadow Mountains. The spooky name comes the fact that the rocks the mountains mainly consist off are completely black.  Therefor, Serpent City is nearly all completey black too.

About 400 years ago some gnome miners discovered a mysterious new blue-ish alloy in the southern mountains of the continent.  The gnomes named it *Thunderstone* because of it's explosive qualities.  The gnomes, who are known tinkers, were able to create such things as *gunpowder* and *explosion combustion engines* from this magical substance. Big markets formed around thunderstone products. When this thunderstone tech was combined with the age   old human magic disciplines named *Rune-Smithing* (kinda lowpower magic item creation) by the tinkers of the gnome city Harrgard, such things as *wargolems* (big metallic warmachines, not always humanoid in form) and *aircruisers* (flying ships) were created which completely revelutionized the world's way of warfare and travelling.  (basically Thunderstone is my Deus-Ex-Machina).

When the aircruisers became the main tool of travel and trade in the world, *the spires* were built in many of the main trade cities.  Colossal towers often up to 250-350 metres in height.  They function as both multilevel docking stations and warehouses and as gigantic market places. The biggest one of them all is the *the Serpent* which is located in the centre of Serpent City (the city gets it current name from the contruct).  Like the rest of the city the Serpent is made from completely black stone, except for the huge silver dragon statue that sits upon the top of the spire and circles it’s tail around the spire all the way down (a long tail, that).  The idea is that the dragon sits upon it’s treasure (the treasure being the spire and all the riches it holds).

But the denizes of the western lands were not so happy, because all the profits from the thunderstone went straight to the Kentaarian Emperor. One day Lord Julius Dracani and his followers of New Leiteinscheir, a city south of Serpent City and east of Thunderstone Mountains revolted against the Empire.  In the course of the following year all of the Kentaarian colonies except for Gromnburg (a city north of Shadow Mountain) joined Lord Dracani in the war.  The war lasted for nearly a decade, or until the old Emperor died and his son took over, who thought that the war wasn't going be won and it would be better just to let them go.  And so the western world got freedom to do whatever it wanted.

Some of the southern colonies joined New Leitenscheir into the Dracani Dynasty, ruled by King Julius Dracani I and some of the northern ones (like Serpent City) followed King Kerak, but most remained independant. But Kerak quickly came corrupted by the power and craved for more, so he raised an army and marched south.  Kerak's war efforts did though not go well and lost all his followers outside of Serpent City.  Then he confiscated the Serpent City's Merchant Guild's aircruiser fleet to aid him in his war efforts.  This decision backfired on him though because without the fleet, the guild went out of business, this didn't exactly sit well with the guildmasters so they revolted against Kerak and chopped his head off on the palace's balconies.  Now the Merchant Guild controlled Serpent City and they later founded the *Union of Free Cities* (usually just called *'the free cities'* or *'the union'*)  with some of the neighbourhood cities (all of which are now controlled by the guild).

The Guild is lead by a counsil of eight Guildmasters which are elected for life by guild members (which are mainly the rich people, seeing that how awfully high the entrance fee is).  Non-guild members (which consist of nearly everyone) have very little rights against guild members. Still, life in the union is pretty good for most people as long as they don't get guild members against them.  There are no taxes in the free cities since the guild gets all the neccasery funding from the rates they charge guild members.

The city is divided into wards, the further you go away from the spire the   poorer the wards get.   


Surrounding the Serpent is the *Merchant's Ward*, which consists mostly of warehouses, but also holds the Guild's headquarters and the City Guard's main barracks.
North of the Merchant's Ward is the *Industrial Ward*.  Here you can find everything from a upperclass blacksmith's workshop to a big steampunkish     factory.
       South of the Merchant's Ward you find the *Upper      Ward*.  The ward is the home to the most of the city's rich folk       and bureocrats.
       Beyound the Industrial Ward, you find the *Western-,       Northern- *and* Eastern Worker's Wards*.  Here you find the       normal middle class people of the usual city professions (workers, housewives,       smiths, experts, thiefs, prostitutes etc.) living their lives.
     South of the Upper Ward there lie the *Scholar's Ward*       and the *Bard's Ward*.  The Scholar's Ward is a place of wisdom       and teaching, there you find schools and libraries and clubs where people       talk about the finer things in life and foreign poetry.  The Bard's       Ward is on the other hand a place of entertainment: theaters, street art       and upper class harlots.
     Closest to the city walls are the *Lower Wards*:       The poor man's home and the center of most criminal organizations in the       city.  The people who live there are frowned at by the rest of the       city and it return the population of the Lower Wards frown back.

The City Guard are Serpent City's police force and the closest the city has   to an army.  The only actual uniform they wear are special red capes (which   are issued by the Guild).  This has resulted in their nickname:   *The   Red Capes* or just   *Capes*. It is lead by *the Dux*.  The   position in currently held by Jareck Frost, an old fat and bad-tempered fellow.    The capes' job is to fight crimes which may...
...make the Guild loose money.
...inconvience the members of the guild.
...trouble the non-guild citezens of the union so they     won't start questioning their current rulership because the Guild doesn't     really have any army to fight a possible rebellion.

The standard money unit in the world is the *Silver Crown* (equals one   standard D&D gold piece), which then divides into *100 Cents* (equals   one standard D&D copper piece).


----------



## Priest (Dec 30, 2002)

Name:  Armor  Vest
Cost:  30 SC 
AC Bonus +2 
Max Dex Bonus +6
Armor Check penalty -1 
Arcane Spell Failure 15%
Speed  30ft (30 Ft)  20 Ft (20 Ft) 
Weight: 10 Lbs. 

Name:  Armor Clothing
Cost:  45 SC 
AC Bonus +3 
Max Dex Bonus +4
Armor Check penalty -3 
Arcane Spell Failure 20%
Speed  30ft (30 Ft)  20 Ft (20 Ft) 
Weight: 15 Lbs. 

Name:  Lined Coat (Business Suit)
Cost:  75 SC 
AC Bonus: +3 
Max Dex Bonus: +8
Armor Check penalty: 0 
Arcane Spell Failure: 10%
Speed  30ft (30 Ft)  20 Ft (20 Ft) 
Weight: 15 Lbs. 

Name:  Lined Coat (Trench)
Cost:  150 SC 
AC Bonus +4 
Max Dex Bonus +6
Armor Check penalty -2 
Arcane Spell Failure 15%
Speed  30ft (30 Ft)  20 Ft (20 Ft) 
Weight: 20 Lbs. 

Name:  Plated Coat (Trench)
Cost: 250 SC 
AC Bonus +5 
Max Dex Bonus +3
Armor Check penalty -4 
Arcane Spell Failure 25%
Speed  30ft (20 Ft)  20 Ft (15 Ft) 
Weight: 30 Lbs. 

Name:  Plated Coat (Business Suit)
Cost:  200 SC 
AC Bonus +4 
Max Dex Bonus +6
Armor Check penalty -2 
Arcane Spell Failure 20%
Speed  30ft (20 Ft)  20 Ft (15 Ft) 
Weight: 25 Lbs. 

Name:  Steam Powered Armor
Cost:  1,500 SC 
AC Bonus +8 
Max Dex Bonus +3
Armor Check penalty -6 
Arcane Spell Failure 45%
Speed  30ft (30 Ft)  20 Ft (20 Ft) 
Weight: 65 Lbs. 


These are some generalistic rules for the armor for you...As far as the History I had but it hadn't cought on that you used only Thunderstone for your "Steam" Tech. My Mistake. 

So There they are then also I would like to ask permission to use the following weapons for my character ( Call of the Cthulhu Statistics rather than D20 Modern)

Remington Double Derringer

Caliber  .41 RF long  
Damage 1d8 
Crit x3
Action N/A
Capacity 2
Loading  Break
Range 5
Rate Multifire

Webley Mark 1 Revolver 

Caliber  .455 Webley 
Damage 2d8 
Crit x3
Action Rev/S, or Rev/ D
Capacity 6
Loading  Break
Range 20
Rate Multifire


Also just the generic stats, but unless you have your own list of firearms I would Like to use these for Thomas.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 30, 2002)

The armour rules are fine. I rather like 'em.

As for the guns, just use the generic term guns in post #2.


----------



## Priest (Dec 30, 2002)

So instead of Webly Mark 1 

You want Revolver?

Just wondering because there is a difference between a Revolver, and a Regular Pistol that Needs to be adressed

Revolvers are breach loaded, Pistols are clip loarded da da da da dah You know that I am sure but It determines how many bullets I can fire before a reload, and other such nonsense


Also with the Derringer I could just say Palm Pistol 

Alright Its complicated sorry...

I want a tiny concealiable gun, and a big revolving pistol will the above vital stats work


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 30, 2002)

No pistols. Revolvers western style.

Small concealable pistol is the mini revolver (which isn't really a revolver).


----------



## Priest (Dec 30, 2002)

Below is my Character Sheat (with a few tack ons)


As requested some back story (from other thread)
Thomas Priest 




Infamous in some circles. Thomas "Heavy Hand" Priest was born to Lennox J. Priest of the Guild Loyalist Committee (GLC) during the aftermath of the bloody Guild war. From sickly boy to rebellious teen, and now an industrious heavy hand, Priest like his father is a well chiseled man of obvious fey blood, like his father he wears tailored suits, and smokes fine cigars, however unlike his father, Priest prefers action to the dull duties of a Merchant. He frequents the pod races, and has even attempted a race or two of his own. He is an avid gambler, a womanizer, and a sometimes strongman for the GLC. Thomas thrives as a Strongman finding his niche not in industry of trade but in its protection, and the subsequent violence that accompanies a merchants travels. He currently wears a pair of round spectacles, a wide brimmed black derby, and a pin striped black Jincorrici* suit with vest, and high black leather boots. 

Quote " One less bad guy, one more roll of the Dice"


*Fine well tailored suit



Relationship with his father: On the Outs 
With Mother: (Died giving birth to Thomas, and Katty his twin sister)
With Katy: Like him she to is on the outs with her father, and the Two get together like a regular bonny and Clyde (as in they get along really well while doing not so good things) She too prefers expensive cloths, and fine wines. 

Relationships: Thomas has an on again off again relationship with a Dancer named Mary Magdeliine or at least that's what she calls herself.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 30, 2002)

At firste glance it looks fine. Got a back story/description as well?

.

The pic in message #2 seems to be gone so..

You can use the double derrienger if ya want since it ain't any more powerful than the standard.


----------



## Priest (Dec 30, 2002)

* Urban Lore *

This skill is the Urban Counterpart to Wilderness lore. Rogues, bards, and rangers may take Urban lore as a class skill.

* Check:* You can keep yourself safe in a city or town without relying on others to help you.

DC 10: Scrounge enough food and water to stay alive; Find a reasonably safe place to sleep on the streets.

DC 15: Determine if an abandoned building is safe or is likely to collapse or to be inhabited by a monster.

DC 20: Recognize sings of underworld factions; know whose turf you're on. A successful check against this DC also grants you a +2 synergy bonus to gather information checks in this specific area or neighborhood. 

* Retry:*  You may try and find food and shelter once per day. You may attempt to get the +2 synergy bonus to gather information checks only once per use of the Gather Information skill.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 30, 2002)

????


----------



## Priest (Dec 30, 2002)

I submit this skill for your aproval its out of the Traps & Treachery I by Fantasy Flight Games.  

Is ok or no


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 30, 2002)

yeah sure


----------



## Xael (Dec 30, 2002)

*Name:* Jack Poiter
*Race:* Male Human
*Class:* Rogue 2/Wizard 3
*Alingment:* Neutral
*HP:* 15
*AC:* 13 (10+3(dex))
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 30ft

*Abilities:*
*STR:* 10 (-)
*DEX:* 16 (+3)
*CON:* 10 (-)
*INT:* 16 (+3)
*WIS:* 12 (+1)
*CHA:* 12 (+1)

*Saving Throws:*
*Fortitude:* +1
*Reflex:* +7
*Will:* +4

*Attacks:*
+6 Melee (Masterwork Sword Cane (Walking Stick))
+5 Ranged (Heavy Revolver)

*Damage:*
1d6 (Masterwork Sword Cane (Walking Stick))
2d6 (Heavy Revolver)

*Skills:* Total (Ability modifier+Ranks+Misc. Modifier)
Bluff: 6 (1+5)
Concentration: 8 (8)
Diplomacy: 10 (1+5+4)
Forgery: 8 (3+5)
Gather Information: 6 (1+5)
Hide: 8 (3+5)
Investigation(SRD): 10 (3+5+2)
Listen: 6 (1+5)
Move Silently: 8 (3+5)
Open Lock: 10 (3+5+2)
Sense Motive: 8 (1+5+2)
Spellcraft: 10 (3+7)
Spot: 6 (1+5)
Urban Lore: 6 (1+5)

*Equipment:*
Masterwork Thieve's Tools
Spell Component Pouch
Small bag
Spellbook
Pocket Watch
Flask(With Water Inside)
50 Bullets
2 Days Worth of Food Rations
Dagger

*Feats:*
Scribe Scroll, Attentive (1st), Medium Weapon Profiency (Human bonus 1st), Weapon Finesse (Sword Cane)(3rd)

*Languages:* Common, Elven/Fey, Gnome/Cityfolk, Dwarven/Mountainfolk

*Spells Known:*
0 - All
1 - Shield, Sleep, Magic Missile, Change Self, Feather Fall, Shocking Grasp, Spider Climb
2 - Protection From Arrows, Mirror Image

*Spells Prepared:* (Save DC 13+Spell Level)
0 - Detect Poison, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic
1 - Shield, Feather Fall, Sleep
2 - Protection From Arrows, Mirror Image

*Familiar:* Raven named Henry. Grants Alertness when within reach. HP: 7. AC: 16. Init +2. Listen +6(+8), Spot +6(+8). Modifiers in parantheses work when Henry is within reach, grants Alertness to Jack, and uses his skills. Fort +2, Ref +6, Will +5. Speaks common.

*Background & Description:*
Jack was born to a wealthy family, raised to be a businessman like his father, who owned a company that made aircruisers. But his parents got into an aircruiser accident, that killed them and catastrophically dropped the customers trust in their company's products. Shocked by the sudden death of his parents, Jack sold the company's remains and wanted to make sure, that nothing like that wouldn't ever happen to him. He learned a bit of (mainly) defensive magic for all kinds of accidents that might happen, and took a familiar to ease his loneliness. 

Now, years later, he wears a fine black suit, high black hat and a black long coat. He also has a walking stick for style, but which also works as one of his accident-proof plans. He wears his long, black hair in a ponytail, and almost always wears black gloves. His raven, Henry, usually sits on his left shoulder. Jack has always been sure, that the aircruiser accident was a planned sabotage act of competing company, and has spend much of his time trying to find out the guilty.

*Age:* 23
*Height:* 6 feet
*Weight:* 140 lbs
*Eyes:* Greenish brown
*Hair:* Long black hair in a ponytail


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 30, 2002)

could you tell me where your feats are from?


----------



## Xael (Dec 30, 2002)

mastermind said:
			
		

> *could you tell me where your feats are from? *




Attentive is from D20 Modern SRD, if that's what you mean.

Question: So are all the firearms simple weapons as you said on the other thread, or do I need to take the Medium Weapon Profiency to get Heavy Revolver?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 30, 2002)

Yeah. 

Sorry. 

I misremembered, that's how it was originally when I created the guns, but I've changed it since.


----------



## Xael (Dec 30, 2002)

Ok, changed feats so that I'll get the Heavy Revolver (I want it! It's mine! Muahahahaha!).

Now I just have to think the name... agh...


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 30, 2002)

Grimlock Holmes?

Hercule Piercer?

Grimlock Poiter?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 30, 2002)

So... where are the rest of the guys?


----------



## Keia (Dec 30, 2002)

Sorry for not posting, but I was waiting to see what others had chosen before selecting my background.  My three ideas are a human fatespinner4/stargazer1, a mountainfolk demolitions expert (rogue/fighter), and an human rifleman (sort of a quigley down under deal).

But as I can't decide, I thought I'd wait to see what others posted to narrow my choices.  If no one answers by late evening, I'll make my choice and go.

Keia


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 30, 2002)

The mountainfolk demolitions expert thing sounds grand.


----------



## Keia (Dec 31, 2002)

Okay, Mountain folk Demolitions Expert it is.

Keldor the Lucky
Mountain-folk Male
Rogue 3 / Cleric (Stargazer) 1 / Fighter 1

Age: 125
Weight: 178 Lbs
Height: 4' 9"
Hair: Long curly brown
Eyes: Royal Blue

Alignment: Neutral
Xps: 10,000 xps 
Languages:  Mountain-Folk, Common, (plus two others)

Attributes
Str 14 (+2) [6 cost] 
Dex 15 (+2) [6 cost + 1 level]
Con 16 (+3) [6 cost + 2 race]
Int 14 (+2) [6 cost]
Wis 12 (+1) [4 cost]
Cha 8 (-1) [2 cost - 2 race]

Initiative: +2 (+2 Dex)
Move: 20'
Hit Points: 36
AC: 17 (+2 Dex, +5 MW Plated Trench Coat)
BAB: +3 (+5 to hit melee, +5 ranged)

Saves: 
+8 Fort (+5 Base, +3 CON) 
+5 Ref (+3 Base, +2 DEX)
+4 Will (+3 Base, +1 WIS)

_+2 Racial save vs. poison.
+2 Racial save on spells and spell-like effects._

Special Abilities:
Darkvision 60'
Stone-cunning (+2 racial bonus on stonework checks)
+1 to hit vs. orcs and goblinoids
+4 dodge bonus against giants
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks on stone or metal items
+2 racial bonus on craft checks related to stone or metal

One Re-roll - 1/day [Luck Domain]
All Knowledge skills are class skills [Knowledge Domain]

Feats:
Demolitions Expert [+2 to Alchemy and Demolitions]
--as medical expert from D20 Modern
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot

Skills:

Alchemy +10 [6 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Feat]
Balance +4 [0 ranks +2 Dex, +2 Synergy-Tumble]
Bluff +4 [5 ranks, -1 Cha]
Concentration +4 [1 rank, +3 Con]
Demolitions +12 [8 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Feat]
Decipher Script +4 [2 ranks, +2 Int]
Disable Device +10 [8 ranks, +2 Int]
Diplomacy +1 [0 ranks, -1 Cha, +2 Synergy-Bluff]
Disguise +1 [0 ranks, -1 Cha, +2 Synergy-Bluff]
Hide +5 [3 ranks, +2 Dex]
Innuendo +4 [1 rank, +1 Wis, +2 Synergy-Bluff]
Intimidate +1 [0 ranks, -1 Cha, +2 Synergy-Bluff]
Jump +4 [0 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 Synergy-Tumble]
Knowledge Religion +3 [1 Rank, +2 Int]
Listen +4 [3 ranks, +1 Wis]
Move Silently +5 [3 ranks, +2 Dex]
Search +9 [7 ranks, +2 Int]
Spellcraft +9 [5 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Synergy-Use Magical Device]
Spot +8 [7 ranks, +1 Wis]
Tumble +7 [5 ranks, +2 Dex]
Use Magical Device +6 [5 ranks, -1 Cha, +2 Synergy-Spellcraft]

Spells:
Domains (Knowledge, Luck)
0 Level - Create Water, Guidance, Light
1st lvl - Detect Secret Doors [Domain], Endure Elements, Sanctuary

Equipment:
Masterwork Plated Trench Coat [AC +5, Dex +3, Skills -3]
MW Heavy Revolvers (2)
Grenades - on belt (2)
Smoke Grenades - on belt (2)
Two Clips
Demolitions Kit
Theives Tools [Security kit]
Vest Flask of Premium Alcohol

Heavy insulated and lined storage kit holding
--(3) Cocktails
--(4) Grenades
--(2) Smike Grenades
--(36) Thundersticks
--(4) Detonators
--(6 ft) Fuse
--(2) Vials of Acid
--(2) Thunderstones
--(1) Bottle of Premium Alcohol [Just to calm the nerves ]


Background:
You’ve often heard people say they think they were born in the wrong time. Keldor Starisson was borne in the right time.  His mother was a servant of Father, a Star-gazer, who made certain Keldor was born at the right time – according to the signs.  Keldor was raised in a strict family and clan, and as most youth, he rebelled and ran with the wrong crowds.  While with those crowds, he learned that he was good at blowing things up, but that got him into trouble – frequently.  He came to his senses for a while and followed his mother’s guidance in adherence to the Father as a Star-gazer, until she was cut down in a surprise strike by a group of wild orcs.  

The mountain folk pursued the guilty wild orcs and Keldor was at their side.  The orcs fled into a narrow passage that was incredibly defensible.  Many mountainfolk lost their lives trying to get at them.  Keldor thought for a while and developed a plan.  The passage was unused by the mountainfolk so he blew it up – the entire passage – burying the orcs within.  His good deed (it was just revenge for him) did not go unnoticed and Keldor was trained in the military for a time so they could take advantage of his talents.  Keldor mustered out and went freelance. 

For years, if something needed blown up, you called Keldor.  Eventually, it got to the point where a situation got all out of control, people would call it a Keldor, like – “that went Keldor in no time.”  Keldor would blow things up for good pay, then for years you wouldn’t hear of him. Keldor would wander back in town and his services were up for hire.  He became known as Keldor the lucky, for any demolitions expert to have lived so long by his trade, he would have to be lucky.

Keldor is easily lost a crowd and no one is ever exactly sure of what he looks like under the grim and grit of his trade.  Wide protection goggles, a heavy trench coat and the every present demo kit are all that are necessary to mark the mountainfolk as who he his.  His crass attitude and high fees ensure that you only called on Keldor when you really needed him.


Quotes:
"Don't rush me, son.  This is delicate work."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 31, 2002)

Keia said:
			
		

> *What skills are you using for demolitions for your game *



_Alchemy_ from the PHB to create the materials.

_Demolitions_ from the Modern d20 book to use it.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 2, 2003)

I sent an email to our missing players.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

Sooo... how's it hangin'?

How long does it usually take to get one of these going?


----------



## Keia (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm sure it will pick up after this weekend and people get back to school/work, etc. 

I edited my character to add his feats and skills.  I took Demolitions Expert (which would add +2 to Alchemy and Demolitions). It is very similar in structure to the Medical Expert in D20 Modern.

Also, I bought Demolitions and Alchemy (Craft-Chemical in d20 modern) as essentially craft skills since they are modern skills with no corresponding skills for Rogue.

Just need to buy equipment and he'll be ready to rock.  On that, how much for a Demolitions kit and various explosives.  Thanks!

Keia


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 4, 2003)

No need worrying about money. You can have whatever (non-magical) equipment you want, all paid by the Guild.

I'll post a list of some explosives.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 4, 2003)

Oh I forgot about the bombs... here they are.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 5, 2003)

I would appreciate it fi the two missing players would show themselves, even to just tell us they weren't playing.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 6, 2003)

Yup, still do.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 6, 2003)

been on vacation got back yesterday, character soon


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 6, 2003)

Great! The sooner we can get started, the better.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm here just having slight internet acces problems while at my mothers. Have a character up in a couple of days I pray.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 7, 2003)

All right. Hope it works out.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 8, 2003)

*Kaiser*
*Paladin 5*
*CR:* 5
*Race:* Human
*Alignment:* Lawful Good
*STR* 16
*DEX* 10
*CON* 12
*INT* 10
*WIS* 12
*CHA* 17
*Hit Dice:* 5d10+5
*Hit Points:* 35
*Speed:*
*Initiative:* +0
*Armor Class:* 19 (+7 armor, +2 shield)
*Base Attack Bonus:* +5
*Saving Throws:* FORT +8; REF +4; WILL +5
*Attack:* +9 (1d10+3, Masterwork Bastard Sword) 
*Special Qualities:* Detect Evil, Divine Grace, Lay on Hands, Divine Health, Aura of Courage, Smite Evil, Remove Disease 1/week, Turn Undead as a Cleric of 3rd level 6 times per day, 1 extra Skill point per level, Special Mount
*Skills:* Ride (6) +10*, Heal (5) +6, Diplomacy (5) +8, Knowledge-Religion (2) +2, Handle Animal (6) +11*
* Synergy Bonus
*Feats:* Exotic Weapon Proficiency-Bastard Sword, Mounted Combat, Ride-By-Attack
*Equipment:* Masterwork Bastard Sword, Masterwork Spiked Half-Plate Armor, Military saddle, Masterwork Large Steel Shield
*Description:* _debating that now, mysterious drifter type_
*Spells:* _still looking_


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 8, 2003)

Looks great, if not all that steampunky.

What about smite with a chainsaw?

That sounds kewl.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 9, 2003)

mastermind said:
			
		

> *Looks great, if not all that steampunky.
> 
> What about smite with a chainsaw?
> 
> That sounds kewl.  *




as cool as that sounds, no, hard to create an effective smiting drifter, with no armor, so I went for heavy stuff, and a bastard sword, is a little but quieter then a chainsaw, not going to be Jason now


----------



## Priest (Jan 9, 2003)

You could replace the Half Plate armor with 

Either the Steam Driven Armour, or Plated Coat ( Trenchcoat) it may make Kaiser more Steampunkish (the Armor is on this thread)


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 9, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *as cool as that sounds, no, hard to create an effective smiting drifter, with no armor, so I went for heavy stuff,*



I can't imagine a large set of armour being very quiet.

Maybe you should take the Coat Priest mentioned.

*



			and a bastard sword, is a little but quieter then a chainsaw, not going to be Jason now
		
Click to expand...


*Oh well.  It was a neat idea.

I can just picture it, a Paladin smiting himself through a legion undead.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 12, 2003)

How you doin'?


----------



## Keia (Jan 12, 2003)

Getting excited about Dargo Golden.

Keia


----------



## Priest (Jan 12, 2003)

Waiting moderatly impatiantly


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 12, 2003)

Me too!

I want to get started.

I'm sorry, but if people don't finish their characters in the next day or two, they're out.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 13, 2003)

I posted all the characters here --> http://dungeon3e.thedamned.ca/projectblackdagger/characters.htm

Priest and Xael, look it over and tell me if I got anything wrong.

Xael, you can change the 'Quote' to something different if you like.

Tokinwong and Keia, please finish your $@%#&! characters please!

Also, if you can find somekinda potrait of your character (nothing fancy, off the internet or Hero Machine or something) I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Keia (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm sorry,

I thought I had it posted finished.  I will be able to re-add the background on Monday AM and equipment on Monday PM when I get back to my books.

Keia


----------



## Priest (Jan 13, 2003)

Good 

Errata for Double Derringer Mag? should be 2


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 13, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *I'm sorry,
> 
> I thought I had it posted finished.  I will be able to re-add the background on Monday AM and equipment on Monday PM when I get back to my books.
> 
> Keia *



Good.

Now there's only Tokiwong.


----------



## Keia (Jan 13, 2003)

Added spells, equipment, background and quote to character.  Any questions, clarifications, or adjustments, let me know.

Keia


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 13, 2003)

mastermind said:
			
		

> *Good.
> 
> Now there's only Tokiwong. *




Yeah I will have to bow out, real-world stuff may bog me down, looks great but I just don't have the time for it, right now, sorry about that


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 13, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Yeah I will have to bow out, real-world stuff may bog me down, looks great but I just don't have the time for it, right now, sorry about that  *



AAAAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!

Oh well.

I'll put up a ad right away for a new player.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2003)

Seems like a great game, I'll play!


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 13, 2003)

Great! 

Just conjure up a character fast and you're in!


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 14, 2003)

Right! Get on with it.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 14, 2003)

Yup, do your thing.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 14, 2003)

Shees  a guy can't even finish his scholl and go to work around here!

I'll start maing now, and read up on all posts right after that.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 14, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Shees  a guy can't even finish his scholl and go to work around here!*



Oh, I was just bumping up the thread so you'd see it. 

Anyway, we've been trying to get started for nearly two weeks now.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 14, 2003)

ok, roque/fighter, rogue/wizard, rogue/cleric and paladin if I read correctly.

What is still needed?? I don't like the sorcs (not a big psionics fan) so maybe ranger. hmmm. Barbarian?

Is Monte's Ranger available?

I'm gonna browse a bit more, looking for unlikely race/class combos that are good to play.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 14, 2003)

hmmm, half-orc-halfelf Stargazer sounds nice.

Are there any rules for half-orc/half-elf? (PHB half elf is a cross between elfs and humans,)


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 14, 2003)

No Paladin since Tokiwong dropped out.

And for character concepts, don't stare at the classes but the concepts:

*Mystic Detective* (Rogue/Wizard) - The Brain of the Bunch.
*Demolitions Expert* (Rogue/Cleric) - The Heavy Weaponry Guy.
*Charming Superspy* (Rogue/Fighter) - The Charming Rogue.

.

The team could use a Gadget-Guy of some kind (maybe a die-hard spellcaster) or a Soldier (the spot the Paladin would have filled).

I don't see a Barbarian functioning well in an espionage game but he could work as the Soldier as well. (Note: 99% of all Barbarians are Orcs (Half-Orc rule-wise) in the New World.)

.

Oh and I'm not sure if you ever saw my original mini campaign idea description:

_Serpent City and the other Free Cities have been ruled by the Merchant Guild for over five decades now but are now for the first time vulnerable. One of the Guildmasters went insane, headed a coup and killed all the other masters except one, Guildmaster Ztorialim. During his reign he participated in a bloody war that has left parts of the city as well as neighbourhood town Carthill completely devastaded. It was only through the actions of heroes of the city's police was he stopped and dethroned.

Quickly Ztorialim formed a new Guild Council, but the damage was done. Potential customers looked elsewhere with their business, the other political powers saw this as the perfect time to steal a slice of the Guild's cake and worst of all, the people that the Guild governs have lost the faith in their rulers.

Quick action was needed and while the Guild tries to mend it's public image, Ztorialim founded the secret group of specialists known as the Black Cloaks, to prevent that anything like this ever happends again. To serve and to protect the Guild, it's subjects and the status Quo.

Welcome to  Project Black Dagger ._


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 14, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *hmmm, half-orc-halfelf Stargazer sounds nice.
> 
> Are there any rules for half-orc/half-elf? (PHB half elf is a cross between elfs and humans,) *



A Fey-blooded Orc then?

No, I've been planning to do Fey-blood/touched version of all the races, but I haven't got to it yet.

I'll get back to you on it in a bit.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 14, 2003)

Did see that post a while back, but forgot it. I'll go for Orc Barbarian/rogue, and who said barabrians aren't sneaky? Fighters aren't sneaky (full plate and all) but barbarians sure are.

I'll get to munching!

My name will be Kudos wilde, expect a long bio


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 14, 2003)

I didn't mean it as they weren't sneaky. I was thinking more role-play-wise. How does a Barbarian get into the spy business? But if you can justify it bio-wise, I'm sold.

Anyhoo,  I LOVE long bios!!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 14, 2003)

Okay, I'll edit out some campaign specific details, and add the adventure in which the warlord was killed, and explain why I joined the project later on.

I spent a lot of time on this bio, and when it was finished, I only got thje chance of playing this char two sessions.

Enjoy!

The story of Kudos Wilde

Chapter 1: The rousing

Tiana Sunrise and Carlos Wilde lived on the edge of the human civilisation. Humans and Orcs had battled there for centuries. Since the humans completed Fort Esperanza, the war was drawn to a stalemate. The humans thrived behind the great walls of the fort, and were even building a city. The orcs were building a large attacking force under the command of warlord Gog RedTooth. Gog RedTooth was a warlord who not only relied upon strength and brawl but also on tactics and cunning. He had been planning an invasion of Fort Esparanza for years now. His force was getting impatient, and in the 14th year of the reign of the 89th emperor he attacked Fort Esperanza and it’s outer city.  Carlos Wilde was at that time captain of the guard in the outer city. Carlos Wilde was a brilliant strategist and he had planned the defences well. Gog Redtooth ordered a large party of goblins to storm the gate. It took 4 waves of Orcs and Goblins to break the gate. The surviving defenders fled, and took stance behind the next line of defence, while the evacuation of the city was going as planned.
The Orcs and Goblins found the barricades manned by skilled archers and stout fighters. Carlos Wilde stood at the front, and shouted his orders, when the Orcs and Goblins grouped, Carlos ordered the retreat, and lighted the barricade. The defenders fled to their next positions, and the orcs met resistance at every corner.
When word came in the evacuation was almost done, Carlos Wilde gave the orders to retreat once more. At the gate of the Fort, his wife, Tiana and several other volunteers waited for the last men to come within the safety of the walls. Suddenly a group of Goblins swept between the volunteers and the gate. The gatekeepers were forced to shut it, and the men outside were trapped. They quickly surrendered against the overwhelming odds.
Gog Redtooth laid siege to the nearly impenetrable Fort, and questioned his captives. He quickly understood That Carlos was their leader, and had him and his wife brought to him.
Carlos refused to answer any question the warlord asked, and even under severe torture he defied him. As punishment, and as a deed of frustration the warlord raped Tiana in front of Carlos.
Carlos then collapsed, and told him everything he wanted to know. Gog Redtooth then threw him and his wife with the other prisoners. After weeks of Siege the Fort still stood proud, and one of the prisoners at the camp came up with a plan to escape.
They would escape around dinnertime, knocking some gourds out and then escaping in the confusing. The plan worked, but with terrible losses, Only 4 of the 27 captives escaped alive into the wilderness. One of them was Tiana Sunrise, But Carlos Wilde died during the escape.
The only thing Tiana had left of her husband was the small medallion that they got as a wedding gift, from Carlos’ Father. Carlos always wore it and when he fell, Tiana stopped to take it with her.
The survivors fled to the human civilisation, calling for help. When they arrived in the first large city, they understood an army was already being assembled to relief Fort Esperanza. 
Tiana couldn’t take it anymore and travelled to the City of the Emperors throne.
During the journey Tiana discovered she was pregnant, of The Orc Warlord.

Chapter 2: The Raising

When Tiana arrived in the capitol, she began to work as a Serving maid in the house of Arnor. The Arnor’s took her in out of pity, and they offered her peace and quite until her son was born. She named her son Kudos, because that is what she wished him. His last name, in honour of her husband, was Wilde.
Her son grown quickly, but mostly stayed indoors, because other children teased him with his orcish looks. His face had a greenish tint, his teeth were pointy and he had little, thin hair. When Kudos was six years old his mother began to disguise him when he went outside. Usually he had a large hat overshadowing his face and covering his hair. Later she made his face less greenish by using make up.


Chapter 3: The gallows

When Kudos was just thirteen, he went out without his disguise, hoping to gain acceptance. But the children threw rocks at him and beat him up. When he got home he filed of his teeth and decided not to let others mock him. He started going out of the city for days or weeks, to train himself. He learned the ways of the barbarian. At the age of sixteen, a gang of young thugs attacked him. He defended himself against the group, and when he was hit in the side, he went into a bloody rage. He dismembered the leader of the group and chased the others around until his rage dwindled out. He fell to the ground, breathing heavily. That is how the city guards found him; He was imprisoned and sentenced to death by hanging.

On the night before the Hanging, his mother came to him. She carried a small package. Kudos and Tiana talked about life, about Carlos, and about how he was born. She gave him the medallion, saying it would make her proud to see her son wear it.
He was lead through the city in a cage, and he suffered from the insults thrown at him. When he got to the gallows he was placed upon a stool and the rope was laid around his neck. A cleric of Pelor came to him, and offered him a bible and a chance to atone for his crime. Kudos didn’t hesitate and atoned for his sins, receiving the god’s gratitude. When the cleric walked away, and the hangman walked to him, a clear voice was heard from the crowd.

“Stop, I’ll Mary Him”

The ancient laws state that only the word of an emperor or a commitment to marriage can save someone from the gallows.
A girl walked on to the stage. It was Raina Arnor, she had loved Kudos secretly for two years, and now she saved him.
They were quickly married and were both banished from the city for 5 years.



Chapter 4: The Warlord

Kudos Wilde and his Wife Raina Wilde stood outside the city, and decided to travel west to a little town called Bogenhafen, and resettle there.

During their travels, they were troubled by the usual bandits, but Kudos quickly dispatched them all. They were just one daytrip away from Bogenhafen, on a large clearing in the forest. Kudos, who was standing guard, heard noises.
It appeared that a large force was coming their way. Kudos tried to wake his beloved, but was disturbed by arrows. Coming from the bushes were 6 orcs. They had their arrows pointed towards Raina, and gestured Kudos not to move. Several minutes later, a large number of orcs came through the forest, in the clearing. A very large Orc was leading them. He looked to Kudos and Raina. He paid special attention to Kudos, and walked towards him. “Well, what have we here, a wimpy half-Orc? Tell me, why do you disguise yourself as a mere human.” Kudos said nothing. “Okay then, let me introduce myself, I am Gog Redtooth, Warlord of the Clans.” He wanted to continue speaking, but his eye fell on the medallion around Kudos’ neck.
“Let me see that”, he pulled the medallion of Kudos’ neck. 
“Hah! I know you, I know these two people. So you are my son, aren’t you? Well then, what will I do with you? Maybe the same thing I have done to your Mother’s husband? Yeah, that’ll be nice. Okay boys, take these two with us.
Kudos and Raina were tied up, gagged and carried to the camp. When they got there, they were brought into the Warlords’ tent.
Moments later, the Warlord himself entered. He began to taunt the tied up Kudos, and half an hour, he grabbed Raina, stripped her naked, and Raped her in front of Kudos. Kudos was inconsolable, and remained motionless, crying on the inside. When the Warlord was done, he killed Raina with a simple thrust from his dagger.
The Warlord then called in two orcs. “Throw this one in the sea, and cut the other one up, and leave him outside, to bleed to death.”
They took the body of Raina and Kudos outside, and t=did what they were ordered to do. With a large and menacing smile, they made lots of small wound all over Kudos’ chest, and then threw Raina in the sea.

Kudos would have surly bled to death, but a friendly druid saved him, and brought him into contact with a group of adventurers. Before he joined them, he searched for Raina’s body, found it and buried it in the nearby woods. While grieving the death of his beloved, he swore an Oath to kill the Warlord Gog Redtooth. Once he had enough power he would come back to revenge his family and take back the only thing that remembered him of his father, and his beloved, the amulet.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 14, 2003)

Kudos Wilde

Male Orc, Rogue 3 Barbarian 2
HD: 3D6+2D12+5 
HP: 24
Init: +4
Speed: 40 Ft
AC: 17 (Lined armor, Trench, dex)
Attacks: Melee: +5, Ranged: +7 Two Revolvers +5/+5, Battle Axe/Throwing Axe +3/+3
Damage: 1D10/1D10 or 1D8+2/1D6+2
SQ/SA: Darkvision, Orc Blood, Sneak Attack +2D6, Evasion, Uncanny dodge (Can’t be flanked)
Saves: Fort: +5, Ref: +8, Will: +1
Abilities: Str 14 +2, Dex 18 +4, Con 12 +1, Int 6 –2, Wis 11 +0, Cha 12 +1
Skills: Hide +10, Move Silently +10 , Bluff +9, Intimidate +11, Disguise +7, Spot +6 Intuit Direction +2
Feats: Ambidexterity, Two weapon Fighting
Appearance: Like Krusk, but the with pistols and a long coat 
Alignment
Deity: The father
Languages: Common, Orc


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 14, 2003)

Looks fine.

One thing though, I've always seen it as that  the races of the Serpent City world could not interbreed... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I guess I could, ignore that though. It's a pretty neat bio.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 15, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *SQ/SA:*



SQ?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 15, 2003)

Special Attacks/ Special Qualities.

For a low level PC only Race and Class features go here. When a PC gets magic items that give special benefits, that goes there as well (not +1 AC though, but does not need to breathe for example.)

I'm at school now, I'll post the rest of my char when I get home.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 15, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Special Attacks/ Special Qualities.*



Yeah, I thought of that after I posted the post.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 15, 2003)

when will the game start?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 15, 2003)

Soon!  

Be tuned. I'll create an In Character thread.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 15, 2003)

Created:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37344

Lets get going!


----------



## Keia (Feb 12, 2003)

Viking,

I'm having a lot of trouble staying with this game with the intermittent posting and only having essentially three characters, two of which (myself included) aren't the charismatic, intelligent detective types.  Any chance of getting new recruits or something to get the game going?

I'm sure this is very frustrating for you as well.

Keia


----------



## Timothy (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmm, I'll change my roleplaying attitude to be more of an asset to this game.

Post tonight.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 6, 2003)

I didn't realise you were using this thread (and I agree).

I'm adding a player.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 8, 2003)

There's a couple of prestige class I like the look of in the Librum Equitis, 'The Longbowman' and 'The Sniper'. Normally the character who takes these has to choose a bow to specialise in. Since this campaign contains firearms could I choose the rifle to focus in instead?

If you don't have the book I could post the PrC's here for your approval. 

btw, how much money do we have on us and have speedloaders been invented yet?

oh yeah, one more thing, how much do those weapons in the table on the first page weigh?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 8, 2003)

Fealnne Rainstar; male feyblooded; age 133; Rogue 4/Fighter 1; 10 000 / 15 000xp

str 10, dex 16, con 10, int 14, wis 12, cha 15; 
HD 4d6+1d10; hp 17; 
spd 30'; 
init +3;
BA +4; 
saves - fort +3, reflex +7, will +2; 
languages - common, gnome, orc
alignment - NG; 
attacks - dagger (+4 melee/+7 ranged, d4, 19-20, x2), small revolver (+7 ranged, d10, 20, x3), rifle (+7 ranged, 2d8, 20, x3)
height 4'9", weight 152lb = 109lb(character) + 43(equipment); 
AC - 16, flat footed - 13, touch - 13;

skills - 
balance (dex) +8/3
climb (str) +6/6
bluff (cha) +7/5
decipher script (int) +5/3
diplomacy (cha) +7/3
disguise (cha) +7/3
escape artist (dex) +6/3
forgery (int) +5/3
gather information (cha) +5/3
hide (dex) +6/3
innuendo (wis) +6/3
intimidate (cha) +7/3
jump (str) +7/5
listen (wis) +7/4
move silently (dex) +7/4
read lips (int) +5/3
search (int) +8/4
sense motive (wis) +5/4
spot (wis) +7/4
tumble (dex) +8/5

feats - 
point blank shot
precise shot
far shot

racial bonuses - 
immunty to magic sleep spells and effects
+2 racial bonus to saves vs. enchantment
low-light vision
racially proficient with rapier, shortbow, longbow, composite longbow, and composite shortbow.
+2 racial bonus to listen, search and spot
if passing within 5' of a door can attempt a search check to notice it even if not actively searching

class bonuses - 
sneak attack +2d6
evasion
uncanny dodge (dex bonus to AC)

equipment(carried) -
lined business suit
rifle w/ scope (6/6 rounds) 
ammunition bandolier (mesh vest) (5 rifle speedloaders, 30 rounds) 
2 daggers in boots 
small revolver (6/6 rounds) 
belt with bullet loops (2 small revolver speedloaders, 12 rounds) 
small backpack 
trench coat                                                                          

equipment(at residence) -
1 box of 30 rounds for the small revolver
2 boxes of 30 rounds for the rifle
4 casual suits
3 business suits
2 formal suits
disguise kit
forgery kit
travel suitcase

history:

Fealnne came from a long line of diplomats, the Darcyns. His parents and their parenst before them and so on and so forth had all been primarily diplomats, Fealnne on the other hand was of a new breed, and took an enjoyment in spying as well. Not uncommon, a diplomat spy, but what set him apart was his liking of high-powered rifles. Long arms not exactly being the ideal choice of armament for a spy he spent his time in his home country training with a sniper out of the 'Capes', not such a hard thing to organise considering the strings his family had available to pull.

But, in all this, considering he was the child of a pair of adulterers, it was never made public who his parents were. Thus explaining the use of his mother's name (Rainstar being the translation). His father, one of the famed line of human diplomats, was lucky in that his little escapades with the fey were never found out, and was able to work the family budget to factor in a fair amount of money to go to his fey ex-lover and her child. After a couple of the Darcyns' generations had passed by Fealnne had come of age to take up the Darcyns' family business, except under the name of Rainstar. By this time his mother, Lilithiandar, had simply become an old family friend, allowing Fealnne to have the power available to him to get the skills he had at that present time.

Eventually, after all the spying he had done in his couple of decades at the family business, the time came when other countries' security organisations just became far too suspicious of Fealnne for him to continue being a diplomat. He was called back and honourably discharged from his role as a diplomat. To his dismay however upon his return, his residence was burnt down and his mother missing, he didn't know what had happened and feared that the Darcyns had finally figured out what happened over a century ago, seeing as they found his resmblance to one of the old Darcyn family members uncanny. The Darcyns though didn't show any sign of malice towards him, and offered him assistance in his time of need. He was clueless as to what happened. Maybe they had done something to his mother but thought of him as innocent of the crimes committed by those so long ago, that was what he suspected most. Soon enough though he felt he had to get back to work. To this end, those in charge not wishing to anger the Darcyns, he was then given the important though low key role of being part of a special law enforcement unit, taking a kind of face man role and also possibly the role of a sniper if recquired (he demanded the secondary role).

Fealnne himself is a kind natured and jovial fellow, though can be quite focused on the job when it is called for. His inheritance, managed by the Darcyns, allowed him to get his own comfortable residence and a number of essentials. After that there really wasn't much else, Lilithiandar had spent nearly all of the money from her lover on her son and her house, hoping Fealnne would inherit it and the riches within it one day. At this point in time Fealnne seems to be taking a liking in progressing as a sniper, though he doesn't waste what skills he has as an ex-dimplomet/spy.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 8, 2003)

Don't worry about money, it's all taken care of by the agency.

Just choose whatever equipment (non-magical) you fancy and I'll 
nitpick if I have a problem.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 8, 2003)

Viking, there's a post just above my character one that needs some looking at, hint, hint.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 8, 2003)

I do not have that book, so you'll have to post the classes for me to judge.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 8, 2003)

*Longbowman*
The Longbowman is an archer of exceptional skill and
mastery over his weapon of choice, the longbow. Longbowmen
have taken the advantages of their chosen weapon and have
trained to exceed the logistical envelope of their chosen role. They
live and breathe longbow, eat longbow, drink longbow and dream
longbow. They measure distances in flights , being the distance an
arrow will fly from a standard longbow at an optimal angle of launch
(approximately one thousand feet), but also being significantly less
than the range a Longbowman can eke out of his finely tuned
weapon.
While some longbowmen are in large organized armies,
many more have military training but work in skirmishing units or
independently of military units completely. They are also relied upon
in the defence of fortifications, and some with the inclination
become Snipers.
Most Longbowmen are drawn from the ranks of Fighters
(more often than from the Warriors), with others drawn from
Rangers and even Rogues. Few Barbarians or Paladins find the role
satisfying as it doesn  t involve any melee combat except as a lastditch
defence while retreating. Most equip themselves with the best
mighty composite long bows they can obtain, and carry extra
bowstrings and the very straightest arrows.
Hit Dice: d8
Requirements
To qualify to become a Longbowman (Bow), a character must
fulfill all the following criteria.
Feats: Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Martial Weapon
Profici ency (any bow)
Special: Training from another Longbowman (any level) or Military
Archer of level 5 or greater
Base Attack Bonus: 4+
Class Skills
The Longbowman  s class skills (and the key ability for
each skill) are Balance (Dex), Climb (Str), Craft (Int), Intimidate
(Cha), Jump (Str), Spot (Wis) and Swim (Str). See Chapter 4: Skills
in Core RuleBook 1 for skill descriptions.
Skill Points Per Level: 2 + Int Modifier
Class Features
All of the following are class features of the Longbowman
prestige class.
Weapon and Armour Proficiency: The Longbowman
gains no new weapon or armour proficiencies.
Primary Weapon: At level 1, the Longbowman selects
the longbow as his primary weapon. At 1st level the character
receives a +2 competence bonus to all attacks made with his
primary weapon. This bonus increases by one every three levels: at
4th level the bonus increases to +3, at 7th level the bonus increases
to +4 and at 10th level the bonus increases to +5. This bonus stacks
with the Weapon Focus feat. (The primary weapon bonus balances
out the slower BAB progression for the Military Archer, making him
a better shot than an equivalent-level Fighter, but a worse melee
combatant.)
Range Increase: At 2nd level, the Longbowman can eke
extra range out of his longbow. This increases the base range
increment of the weapon by 50% of it  s base value. When combined
with the Far Shot feat, this increases the range increment to double
it s base range increment.
Pinpoint Accuracy: At 3rd level and higher, the
Longbowman can spend a full round action doing nothing else but
aiming at a target, and then gains a +2 circumstance bonus to the
attack roll against that target. (Aiming can last up to one round per
point of Wisdom Bonus, with a minimum of one round and a
maximum of 4 rounds, adding +2 to the bonus for each additional
full round of aiming). The Longbowman must use a full-attack action
to make one attack that receives this bonus and he cannot be in an
area threatened by an enemy while aiming. (If an enemy moves and
threatens the Longbowman while he is using Pinpoint Accuracy, he
does not gain any bonuses to his attack.)
Distance Shot: At 5th level, the Longbowman can shoot
at targets as if they were one range increment closer than they are,
thus eliminating the -2 penalty for shooting at targets in the second
range increment, and reducing the penalties for shooting at more
distance targets by 2. This does not allow the Longbowman to fire
beyond the standard 10 range increments. At level 8 this power
allows the Longbowman to shoot at targets as if they were two
range increments closer than they are.
Extreme Range: At 6th level, the Longowman has the
ability to shoot targets (with his primary weapon) who are at
fantastic range. He may now shoot up to 2 range increments further
than normal (or a max of 12 range increments). Standard range
modifiers still apply. At 9th level this increases by a further 2 range
increments to 4 additional range increments (or a max of 14 range
increments).

Table 1-1 : Longbowman

 Class Level  Base Attack  Fort Save  Ref Save  Will Save      Special
            1                        +0                 +0                 +2                  +0                Primary Weapon +2
            2                        +1                 +0                 +3                  +0                Range Increase
            3                        +2                 +1                 +3                  +1                Pinpoint Accuracy
            4                        +3                 +1                 +4                 +1                Primary Weapon +3                                                            
            5                        +3                 +1                 +4                 +1                Distance Shot +1
            6                        +4                 +2                 +5                 +2                Extreme Range +2
            7                        +5                 +2                 +5                 +2                Primary Weapon +4
            8                        +6                  +2                +6                  +2                Distance Shot +2
            9                        +6                  +3                +6                  +3                Massive Range +4
          10                        +7                 +3                 +7                  +3               Primary Weapon +5

*Sniper*
The extremists of the Archer set, Snipers are guerrilla and
tactical archery experts. Instead of working with teams of other
archers and longbowmen, Snipers often set up independently and
shoot for particular targets, usually officers, spellcasters and unit
leaders. Often they will set-up positions before a battle high in trees
or in other camouflage locations in preparation for an upcoming
battle. They are generally serious people, considered to be dry of
wit and they often seem to have little interest in anything besides
their single-minded focus on the perfect shot.
Snipers are recruited from expert archers and
longbowmen, and always have several levels of those prestige
classes before becoming snipers.
Hit Dice: d8
Requirements
To qualify to become a Sniper (Sni), a character must fulfill all the
following criteria.
Feats: Point B lank Shot , Precis e Shot, W eapon Focus (any bow)
Base Attack Bonus: 6+
Special: Pinpoint Accuracy special ability
Class Skills
The Sniper  s class skills (and the key ability for each skill)
are Balance (Dex), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int),
Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Listen (Wis), Spot (Wis) and Swim
(Str). See Chapter 4: Skills in Core RuleBook 1 for skill descriptions.
Skill Points Per Level: 2 + Int Modifier
Class Features
All of the following are class features of the Sniper
prestige class.
Weapon and Armour Proficiency: The Sniper  s training
gains no additional weapon or armour proficiencies.
Primary Weapon: At level 1, the Sniper selects one of
the following ranged weapons to be his primary weapon: heavy
crossbow, light crossbow, longbow, shortbow. At 1st level the
character receives a +2 competence bonus to all attacks made with
his primary weapon. This bonus increases by one at level 5. This
bonus stacks with the Weapon Focus feat. (The primary weapon
bonus balances out the slower BAB progression for the Sniper,
making him a better shot than an equivalent-level Fighter, but a
worse melee combatant.) A sniper who already has the Primary
Weapon ability from another class m ust select the same primary
weapon.
Extended Sneak Attack: Beginning at level 1, the Sniper
gains the ability to perform a sneak attack (as per the rogue ability,
Core Rulebook 1) using his primary weapon exclusively. In addition,
unlike a normal sneak attack, this sneak attack an be done at
ranges of up to 5 range increments from the Sniper. If used within a
range of 30 feet, (and within the other normal restrictions of a sneak
attack) then this extraordinary ability stacks with any other sneak
attack the character may have from levels of Rogue or Blackguard,
etc.
Improved Pinpoint Accuracy: At 2rd level and higher, the
Sniper improves his Pinpoint Accuracy ability, able to maintain it for
one additional round (for an additional +2 circumstance bonus to his
attack roll).
Eagle s Eye: At fourth level, the Sniper gains a +4
competence bonus on all spot rolls.

Table 1-1 : Sniper

Class Level  Base Attack  Fort Save  Ref Save  Will Save  Special
           1                    +0                     +0                  +2                 +2            Primary Weapon +2, Extended Sneak Attack +1d6
           2                    +1                     +0                  +3                 +3            Improved Pinpoint Accuracy
           3                    +2                     +1                  +3                 +3            Extended Sneak Attack +2d6
           4                    +3                     +1                  +4                +4            Eagle s Eye
           5                    +3                     +1                  +4                +4            Primary Weapon +3, Extended Sneak Attack +3d6


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 8, 2003)

After some difficulty of reading through that (I'm allergic to badly
paragraphed text) I can see no real disadvantage in lettin' that in.

So... congrats.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 9, 2003)

Kewl thx 

I'll make my first post.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 9, 2003)

Just gave my char a history and calculated how much he weighs.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 22, 2003)

And Argent's character:







			
				Argent said:
			
		

> *½ Elf Stargazer 5 (Magic & Chaos) Chaotic Neutral.
> Str: 10, Dex: 12, Con: 10, Int: 16, Wiz: 17, Cha: 10
> Hits: 24, AC: 15
> BAB: +3, fort: +4, Ref: +2, Will: +7
> ...


----------

